# New build (Warrior goodness, now with pictures ;-) )



## crayzee (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi guys, haven't posted here in a while, new build in the make, so I thought I share it  :


























It features an alder body, flamed maple top, matching headstock, Kahler Flatmount, Bareknuckle Nailbombs and Schaller M6 Mini Locking Tuners. Colour is going to be transparent turquoise-/blue-ish, a bit like Jeff Loomis' ESP-Sevenstring. I'm hanging on the edge of my seat now, it'll be finished sometime in January...


PS: Check out my luthier (http://www.zeal-guitars.de/EN/), he does awesome stuff! N1 and N2 in the Custom section are my other 2 builds made by him.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 14, 2016)

Bruh I love warriors and this is looking good. Can't wait to see the blue!


----------



## electriceye (Dec 14, 2016)

Ooh, I can't WAIT to see this finished!!!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 15, 2016)

looks great so far...can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Dec 16, 2016)

Looks amazing.

Push-pull volume pot to select pickups?


----------



## vansinn (Dec 16, 2016)

Interesting, looking forward to more.

Not often we see a Kahler outfitted build, cool; it'll be interesting to see what you get out of it in terms of tone, sustain, dead center.. and yes, I do like 'em 
Any diffs on the Kahler from stock? - it looks fully off the shelves.


----------



## crayzee (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi there, thanks for the feedback so far!

@LiveOVErdrive: the Slot for the 5-Way switch is still missing, it's going to be a Schaller Megaswitch, so I'll get the max amount of sounds with the least amount of switches and whatnot. Got the same control layout on my other guitars, works very well for me.

@vansinn: this will be my first Vibrato-equipped guitar in ages, had/have my fair share of Ibanezes with Lo-Pros, got tired of it and switched to fixed bridges for a while, so I'm looking forward as to how the Kahler will perform, too. I like the engineering aspect of it, it's so well designed...! And yes, it's stock, no changes.


----------



## crayzee (Jan 11, 2017)

Went to my luthier yesterday and did some testing, this is going to be the colour:











Should be finished sometime february. So looking forward to it!


----------



## crayzee (Feb 10, 2017)

Just a glimpse, the clearcoat is on, will hopefully be finished in the next 2 weeks .


----------



## Pikka Bird (Feb 10, 2017)

Oh you goddamn tease!!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Feb 10, 2017)

Mother of God...


----------



## neun Arme (Feb 11, 2017)

That finish seems to be quite good looking.


----------



## crayzee (Feb 11, 2017)

A bit more teasing, shall we?


----------



## IGC (Feb 11, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 12, 2017)

That's a killer purple/blue stain. It complements the figure in the maple really nicely.


----------



## Grand Rabbit (Feb 12, 2017)

Oh my wow! That's some stellar work, Crazy! Hope this one gets into the hands of someone who will cherish it and make some rad music ( assuming that this guitar is going to someone other than yourself )


----------



## narad (Feb 12, 2017)

Super nice! Now enough teasing ;-)


----------



## crayzee (Feb 12, 2017)

@Grand Rabbit: it'll go to my hands, I'm having it built for me, not doing it myself. I already love and cherish it, it looks even better in reallife . I'm really looking forward to having it finished and see/hear/feel how it sounds and plays.


----------



## 7sevenstring7 (Feb 12, 2017)

This is next level.

The veneer between the top and body is a nice touch. Looking forward to seeing it completed, as are you I'm sure!


----------



## Grand Rabbit (Feb 12, 2017)

crayzee said:


> @Grand Rabbit: it'll go to my hands, I'm having it built for me, not doing it myself. I already love and cherish it, it looks even better in reallife . I'm really looking forward to having it finished and see/hear/feel how it sounds and plays.



Ah, okay! I thought those were photos from your personal workshop, but that's exciting man, I bet the anticipation is quite a high


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 12, 2017)

Gold hardware?


----------



## crayzee (Feb 13, 2017)

Hardware is going to be all black. I was considering flat/brushed chrome, but the Kahler would only ship in standard chrome, black and gold, so we went for black.


----------



## jerm (Feb 13, 2017)

The colour looks amazing.


----------



## electriceye (Feb 13, 2017)

7sevenstring7 said:


> This is next level.
> 
> The veneer between the top and body is a nice touch. Looking forward to seeing it completed, as are you I'm sure!



DELETE


----------



## Taylor (Feb 14, 2017)

This is the sexiest guitar I've seen on here in a long time.


----------



## Grand Rabbit (Feb 20, 2017)

I don't know what the standard procedure is, but why would the luthier lay down the finish and lacquer before painting the inside of the pickup cavity and bridge route?


----------



## knet370 (Feb 21, 2017)

Grand Rabbit said:


> I don't know what the standard procedure is, but why would the luthier lay down the finish and lacquer before painting the inside of the pickup cavity and bridge route?



Im guessing he will just put shielding(not paint) on the pickup routes and foam on the bridge cavity.


----------



## FetzEgemony (Mar 2, 2017)

that's Amazing man, did the luthier design the body "by eye" or he had somekind of blueprints? i'm trying to get a warrior shaped custom aswell but we've been failing at finding blueprints/templates


----------



## crayzee (Mar 4, 2017)

We didn't have any blueprints, but lots of photographic references. He pretty much made it by eye from there on and hit the spot. The guitar is finished btw, got it on friday and played the first gig on friday evening as well. I need to take a few good pics and then it's gonna be a NGD-Thread...&#9786;


----------



## Samark (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## crayzee (Mar 5, 2017)

Dear Sir, you're so right , so here goes, the rest will go into the NGD-Thread:


----------



## trebal (Mar 8, 2017)

Very good liking!!


----------



## KR250 (Mar 9, 2017)

Dang! That looks killer. Really dig the head stock design.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 9, 2017)

that color is killer. seeing guitars like this really makes me want pointy guitars after years of avoiding them like the plague lol


----------



## BangandBreach (Mar 11, 2017)

crayzee said:


> Dear Sir, you're so right , so here goes, the rest will go into the NGD-Thread:



Holy cow. You did a great job.


----------

